# 360 Degree Underwater Camera Systems



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Cabela's has an Advanced Angler's Elite Series 360 degree underwater camera systems on sale. Has anyone had any experience with these systems and will they help me find fish?


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I did own this camera for about ten months then sent it back. The unit overall was a lot of fun to use. The panning camera was very usefull in seeing what was around you. The one I had was black and white monitor and not of good quality as compared to the camera. You could hardly see the image in direct daylight, in a ice hut or putting a hood over it to view worked. The camera had a tendency to fog up at times. The remote and the fob didn't always work as they should, sometime not even being able to turn it on or use any of the functions. I don't mean to discurage you, as I said it was great to see those steelies under the ice coming at your offering. With the updated monitor perhaps the quality is better. I returned mine in oct.2010, for a full refund, no questions asked.I paid 325.00 for it


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

After a little checking I went with a marcum 380. this past weekend was my first time out with it. wingfoot saturday and we watched the fish looking at our jigs. Saturday we went to indian lake was told by many people cameras don't work there very well there because of the water clairity. we could see a good distance but because of the weeds not our jigs. Mine came with a free panner witch was really nice. Was able to set inside the shanty and turn the camera. I got mine at reed's sports in minn. $299.99 shipped panner was free $50 value. It's a cheaper model but has a 7" screen and the picture is fantastic. Hope this helps Bobby


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back guys. Has anyone used one from a boat while trolling or just trying to verify fish species?


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Thanks for the feed back guys. Has anyone used one from a boat while trolling or just trying to verify fish species?


The only success I had from a boat was in dead calm waters with no movement and the camera dropped straight down. Any waves, wake or boat movement would cause it to move too much. I never tried it trolling but would think it could have the same effect.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Now that i have it I won't leave home without it. Mine came with a tail fin for trolling. So later this year I will have to try it. I plan on taking it when I go perchin.


----------

